# over walking ???



## annette (Jan 3, 2010)

Sam is 15 weeks .. we take him for 2 walks a day one is a walk round the local wood off the lead, this takes about 45 mins and his evening walk is about 15 / 20 mins. He is not tired during his walks and if he does not get his walks, he goes mad running around the house. But am i over walking him ... i read on the web that he should only be having 15 mins x 2.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

We did the same thing as you and our trainer and other people said we were over walking..At this age they recomended 5mins for every month old they are. 
Over walking can cause the puppy being hyperactive so you think haven't walked them enough and next time do more- when in fact its the walking thats doing it!! 
crazy hey!
After learning this we cut back on walking time and concentrated on trainning-that wore her out more than any walks we did! Purdey stopped having her crazy moments and just seemed more content with the new 'routine'
worked for us - good luck
BB


----------

